# Death of respected Brixham skipper ( FishUpdate )



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://www.fishupdate.com/news/fullstory.php/aid/11096/Death_of_respected_Brixham_skipper.html

My thoughts go out to his family at this time


----------

